# belgium block installation cost



## nywoodwizard

Whats the installation cost for belgium block,just checking to see if my freind is getting a fair shake,its approx 300 of the jumbo block along the front and side street,i know the block cost approx $3.22 ea,just don't know what the install should be.thanks


----------



## Tscarborough

If your friend is satsified with the price it is a good one. If not, they should entertain bids until they find a price they can live with. To ask what anything, anywhere costs without a whole lot more info is just plain silly.


----------



## Tscarborough

As an example, I need 300 LnFt of fencing. What is a good price, NYwoodwizard?


----------



## Dik Redi

Tscarborough said:


> As an example, I need 300 LnFt of fencing. What is a good price, NYwoodwizard?


LOL tru


----------



## masonking02

15 bucks a block , lol


----------



## nywoodwizard

Tscarborough said:


> If your friend is satsified with the price it is a good one. If not, they should entertain bids until they find a price they can live with. To ask what anything, anywhere costs without a whole lot more info is just plain silly.


Just wanted an idea,not a smart ass. like asking for a price on 300 ft of fence? all i need is type and footage.pretty much what i asked,how much information is needed, dig a 175 ft trench ,lay some concrete,set block,mortor joints.seems pretty straight foward.thats plain silly?I have no problem helping any one here,thats what the forum offers.If you don't have anything positive to say then don'y say anything at all.


----------



## jvcstone

Morning Wiz--
What Tscar was getting at is that labor rates vary soooo much from place to place, the only person qualified to give you a price comparison is another local contractor. You'll notice on most contractor form sites that guoting pricing is steered away from.

JVC


----------



## stacker

jvcstone said:


> Morning Wiz--
> What Tscar was getting at is that labor rates vary soooo much from place to place, the only person qualified to give you a price comparison is another local contractor. You'll notice on most contractor form sites that guoting pricing is steered away from.
> 
> JVC


i agree with jvc.
what is paid in ny is not what they might pay in oklahoma.calif,pays different than texas.
you can tell me what 300 feet of fence would cost in your neck of the woods,and it might scare the hell out of me here.


----------



## nywoodwizard

jvcstone said:


> Morning Wiz--
> What Tscar was getting at is that labor rates vary soooo much from place to place, the only person qualified to give you a price comparison is another local contractor. You'll notice on most contractor form sites that guoting pricing is steered away from.
> 
> JVC


Thanks john,i understand that ,i figured someone from Ny on this forum would give me an a idea.Nothing in stone just an approx.There are so many shady contractors around here its hard to trust any of them.This job was already done twice by another contractor,who first put half the block in the wrong place,and had to move about 80 ft of it,he then came back reinstalled it,and actually leveled it on a pitched street,there is approx 5"-6" of cement showing on the bottom and it looks terrible,the mortor joints are all flaking and cracking,(its only about a year old).the guy is no where to be found now.This will be the 3rd time.The next guy came to do the lawn and the block almost 4 weeks ago,got a deposit,came and removed the grass to prepare for a new seeded lawn,removed the old block and took it.The job was to be done in one week,its now 4 weeks,no lawn and no block.The object of me asking about prices was to assit him in shopping around for a new contractor to complete the job,what is fair and what isn't.I'll be the GC this time and interview contractors.we also have work at this home now,a new deck ,some new hardwood flooring and so on.So sometimes its hard to compare prices when you are not sure what the ball park is suppose to be.I know wood,not cement and block.Anyone interested in the job,its in lindenhurst,Ny


----------



## nywoodwizard

stacker said:


> i agree with jvc.
> what is paid in ny is not what they might pay in oklahoma.calif,pays different than texas.
> you can tell me what 300 feet of fence would cost in your neck of the woods,and it might scare the hell out of me here.


I agree,the prices scare me and i live here!


----------



## Tscarborough

My Apologies, NYwoodwizard, I wasn't busting your chops or anything. 

My answer is the actual truth though. The value of any project is what you percieve it to be. Involved in that perception are all the variables of hiring a contractor, the scope of the project, etc. For instance, it sounds like the first contractor was a low bid, cell-phone contractor. Your friend percieved the value of the low price, but did not find the value of a higher priced bid from a company with more experience and a reviewable track record, and awarded the project accordingly. This is not a bad thing, it just is what it is.

Even for costing in my area, in my field, any W.A. guess I posted would be practically meaningless in real life. 

If you are bidding a project, then it is worth what ever you decide you need to charge.

If you have a project to bid, then it is worth whatever you are willing to pay for it.


----------



## nywoodwizard

Tscarborough said:


> My Apologies, NYwoodwizard, I wasn't busting your chops or anything.
> 
> My answer is the actual truth though. The value of any project is what you percieve it to be. Involved in that perception are all the variables of hiring a contractor, the scope of the project, etc. For instance, it sounds like the first contractor was a low bid, cell-phone contractor. Your friend percieved the value of the low price, but did not find the value of a higher priced bid from a company with more experience and a reviewable track record, and awarded the project accordingly. This is not a bad thing, it just is what it is.
> 
> Even for costing in my area, in my field, any W.A. guess I posted would be practically meaningless in real life.
> 
> If you are bidding a project, then it is worth what ever you decide you need to charge.
> 
> If you have a project to bid, then it is worth whatever you are willing to pay for it.


No appologies needed,Let me first say ,i'm not doing the work ,like i said i'm a contractor who sticks to what he knows best,carpentry related jobs.there are two things on a home i don't do ,one is roofing the other is mason work.I really appreciate the mason craft and wish i had the time to learn but,i wear too many hats already.I'd have to disagree with "its not a bad thing".After three times its pathetic.I don't know how these guys can sleep at night with what they do to there customers.I can appreciate the fact that most of my customers are thru refferals,it lets me know i did the right thing and i feel proud of that.Some of these guys should just call themselves pirates,after all there just thieves.:whistling


----------



## Tscarborough

They are thieves. You have to ask yourself, though, why would you hire a lowballing, no track record bum in the first place? If I am spending bucks to have it done, then I either accept the risk involved with a fly by night, or must be willing to pay more to have the job done right without the risk.

I am a firm believer in Caveat Emptor for services rendered.


----------



## denick

NY,

Are you talking about curbing or paving?


----------



## Dik Redi

nywoodwizard said:


> No appologies needed,Let me first say ,i'm not doing the work ,like i said i'm a contractor who sticks to what he knows best,carpentry related jobs.there are two things on a home i don't do ,one is roofing the other is mason work.I really appreciate the mason craft and wish i had the time to learn but,i wear too many hats already.I'd have to disagree with "its not a bad thing".After three times its pathetic.I don't know how these guys can sleep at night with what they do to there customers.I can appreciate the fact that most of my customers are thru refferals,it lets me know i did the right thing and i feel proud of that.Some of these guys should just call themselves pirates,after all there just thieves.:whistling


I totaly agree with the latta part, i usualy call them shoe-makers, and thx for the respect of the mason trade and same for your trade ,, ( went to vo-tech ,, for carpentry for 3 yrs in high school) :thumbsup:


----------



## nywoodwizard

denick said:


> NY,
> 
> Are you talking about curbing or paving?


180 ft of curbing


----------



## nywoodwizard

At last the moron showed up today and finished the curbing,looks good.One less person i'll have to break my boot off in there ass.He was threatened with small claims court yesterday,funny he showed up bright and early today,coincidence?


----------



## JeromeHomeBldr

*curbing*

Glad you got er done. As (primarily) a carpenter, I feel for ya!
I pay $15 per foot for Belgian block on roughly an 8"x 18' (d) footing, on a decent (300'+) here in Jersey FYI


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

JeromeHomeBldr said:


> Glad you got er done. As (primarily) a carpenter, I feel for ya!
> I pay $15 per foot for Belgian block on roughly an 8"x 18' (d) footing, on a decent (300'+) here in Jersey FYI


I am SO glad you chimed in. 

After 7 years, I'm sure they are still sweating this install.



Delta


----------



## rselectric1

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this thread: "Pricing, Estimating and Success".

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

